
Show HN: Anomaly Detection in Ruby - siddharthbhatia
https://github.com/ankane/midas
======
rjajodia
Good work!

------
taf2
This would make a very interesting redis module too...

------
ramarohit
Nice work. Simple to use. Well written structure.

------
tannisthamaiti
Nice work very useful in anomaly detection.

------
pan_kaj
Is there a Python library as well?

~~~
siddharthbhatia
See [https://github.com/yzhao062/pyod](https://github.com/yzhao062/pyod) for
Python Its quite good.

